# Moreno Cottage Cafe Menu



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

<P align=left>Moreno Cottage Café<P align=left>221 Zarragossa St.<P align=left>Starters<P align=left>Stuffed Mushrooms: Button mushrooms stuffed with mozzarella and parmesan cheeses. 6.99<P align=left>Baked Brie: Brie cheese stuffed with orange marmalade and blue cheese, wrapped in puff pastry, and baked until it is just right .This takes 20 minutes to bake. 6.99<P align=left>Baked Feta: Feta cheese baked in marinara sauce, served with French bread . 6.99<P align=left>Cajun Angels: Jumbo shrimp, peeled, deveined and wrapped in bacon, then blackened, served with rumelaude dipping sauce. 11.99<P align=left>New Orleans style BBQ Shrimp: Jumbo shrimp (head on is an option if you want them) cooked in a spicy Creole dipping sauce. Served with French bread for sopping up the sauce. 12.99<P align=left>Smoked Tuna dip: Tuna in a smoky creamy dip, served with captains wafers 3.50<P align=left>Hummus with pita chips. 3.50<P align=left>Salads<P align=left>House Salad: Tossed greens covered with carrots, cucumbers, tomatoes, onions, and croutons with your choice of homemade dressings. 3.99<P align=left>Caesar Salad: Romaine lettuce with creamy Caesar dressing, parmesan cheese and croutons. 4.99<P align=left>With blackened fish???????..7.99<P align=left>With Crabcake??????????..7.99<P align=left>Chef Salad: Our house salad topped with ham,turkey, roast beef, Swiss and cheddar cheesesand your choice of homemade dressings. 6.99<P align=left>Sandwiches<P align=left>All sandwiches are 6.99 and come with the choice of one side.<P align=left>Chicken Salad: All white meat chicken breast mixed with celery, onion and spices served on sourdough.<P align=left>Crab Cake: More meat than filler, we think you?ll like this one. Blackened or Sautéed, notice there is no ?K? in the title. (Cooked to order)<P align=left>Cuban: Roasted pork, ham, Swiss cheese, pickle and mustard served hot off the press.<P align=left>Ferdie: Black forest ham and cheddar served on a hoagie topped with roast beef and gravy (this one is a little messy).<P align=left>Fish Po-Boy: Fresh fish filet, blackened or sautéed served New Orleans style with everything!<P align=left>Italian: Black forest ham topped with salami, pepperoni, lettuce, tomatoes, onions and Zesty Homemade Italian Dressing.<P align=left>Muffuletta: Mortadella, black forest ham, salami, mozzarella and provolone topped with olive salad served on muffuletta bread.<P align=left>Philly: Thinly sliced roast beef, sautéed peppers and onions topped with provolone cheese.<P align=left>Pulled Pork: Slow smoked Boston butt served on a hoagie bun with BBQ sauce on the side (we don?t think you?ll need it).<P align=left>Reuben: Tender thinly sliced Corned beef topped with Swiss cheese and sauerkraut with Thousand Island dressing served hot off the press on rye bread.<P align=left>Turkey: Tender oven roasted turkey breast piled high with your choice of cheese and fixins.<P align=left>Sides<P align=left>Cole Slaw: Thinly sliced cabbage, tomatoes and lemon pepper in a light lemon flavored dressing. Not your normal sweet slaw, we think you?ll like it! 1.25/cup<P align=left>Mediterranean pasta salad: Orzo pasta, shrimp, olives, artichoke hearts in olive oil, lemon juice and oregano. 2.99/cup<P align=left>Jambalaya: Chicken, sausage, vegetables and rice with spicy Creole seasonings. 2.50/cup<P align=left>Broccoli Slaw: Shredded broccoli with toasted almonds, sunflower seeds and ramen noodles. 2.50/cup<P align=left>Soups<P align=left>Cup: 2.99 Bowl: 4.99<P align=left>Black Bean: Black beans slow cooked Cuban style served over rice and topped with green onions.<P align=left>Seafood Gumbo: Shrimp and fish in tomatoes and okra served with rice.<P align=left>Soup of the Day: Varies daily.<P align=left>Combos<P align=left>Half a Sandwich and a salad or cup of soup.<P align=left>6.99<P align=left>Desserts<P align=left>Lemon slices or Brownies 1.00<P align=left>Kids Menu:<P align=left>Grilled Cheese 2.99<P align=left>Chicken Fingers 3.99<P align=left>PB&J 1.99<P align=left>Kids meal: Served with Mac-N-Cheese or one of our regular sides, drink and a brownie. 4.99<P align=left>Beverages<P align=left>Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite, Hi-C, Tea (hot or cold)<P align=left>and coffee.<P align=left>(free refills for dine-in)<P align=left>French Pressed coffee is available upon request.

Please be patient as this takes a little time.


----------

